# ROTTERDAMSE RIJDAGEN 2009



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

We have a event in Rotterdam - Holland.

On 3 & 4 October 2009


For who is in Holland those days !!!!!! 


It's the second year. This year a full warehouse.











On our website new information 

Today we have a layout of the warehouse. We have managed to fit all in our available space.

One of two more days and the layout for the digital track will follow. About 125 meters long one way !!!!


*Plattegrond 2009*









LGB RIJWEEKEND ROTTERDAM 2009 


Oke, for those who cannot make it. Pictures will follow after 4 th of October.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds fun, but I probably can't get there.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

This or Eurospoor would be a blast.....


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

We finished the plan for our digital layout. I think it will be a layout with lots of fun.

Its 26 * 15 meters. 

http://www.lgb-rijweekend.nl/fotos/...pgroot.gif

And now I am working on a webcam to be live all the weekend.

Hope this will work. If so, it will be on our website www.lgb-rijweekend.nl


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.nl/marcenkarin/RotterdamseRijdagen2009#
Some photo's of the event 


http://picasaweb.google.nl/marcenka...dagen2009#

and here some more..

See "mijn albums"

http://www.opavano.nl 


Had no time to make photo's myself. Its something else, organizing an event as this. Running around all the time.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics Marc, looks like you had a lot of fun!! I will have to put this on my bucket list, someday I will get back to Europe.

Tom H


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting, looks like it was a good time.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I take it weathering cars and engines is not in over there??


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Weathering engines and cars, is not in in Nebraska. Just ask me.


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

We love our RhB models to much. I haven't seen any RhB material weathered. Only US and German veldbahn


----------

